# any help with some common critter questions?



## critterguy (Apr 9, 2007)

I have quite a few common questions/myths I've never quite been able to answer. Here's two. I'll post up the rest as I remember them.

Why are moths attracted to light? I've heard a few explanations, but they aren't really satisfying. One says the light heats the wings closest to the light and causes them to beat faster making the insect swerve towards the light. I don't think this works as it seems the insect would actually bank away from the light...plus insects do not really seem to be attracted to heat and do come to lights that emit little heat. I've heard the whole stars and moon one but ain't convinced either.

Second, if a mosquito bites you and you flex/stretch the skin/pinch the skin/will it be unable to escape and imbibe blood till it pops? I've tried, but the dang things are too skittish so i end up squishing them to end the misery. LOL But I've heard people say they've done it.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 11, 2007)

hi, based on my bug hunt buddy, night light are a good source of navigator aid for moth, maybe for mating purpose? Some people say it is due to warmth but a cooler flourescent light attracted more moth than a normal halogen light, so the warmth theory is not true for moth. THereofre, when we go out for night hunt, we will try to avoid full moon night (this is when the chinese calendar becomes handy).

As for the mosquito bite, i have actually seen my dad trapping a mosquito by flexing the muscle underneath his skin, the mosquito didn't blow out but just struggling to pull the probosis and couldn't fly away. I was a little boy then so that was an awsome sight (although i will still be amazed to see this at my old age now  )


----------

